
Keep your woman safe - codef0rmer
Women safety is very important issue these days in India. Sadly, we are still in 2014 and the precog (Minority Report) has not been invented to stop the crime before it happens. But atleast we can find where it happened and act on it immediately to save our loved ones. So my brother and I came up with an idea for a mobile app named &quot;Aura&quot; to track your journey and keep your friends and family members up to date.<p>This simple app just emails or text your current location to your family members in case you did not make it.<p>Do try out and provide your feedback.﻿<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=com.indimaza.aura
======
joeclark77
I believe that Smith & Wesson have "an app for that". I'm sorry to say that I
don't think it's available in India. Petition your government.

~~~
bdunbar
Related, a picture I saw a few days ago.

A pistol, held by a feminine hand.

Caption: My rape whistle goes "bang"

~~~
joeclark77
There's also the old saying: "God made Man and Woman. Samuel Colt made them
equal."

------
pskittle
I think the problem you're trying to solve is way more than "let your family
members track you". The more important thing i would say , is a way to alert
the nearest police station incase you need help. family members more often
than not know where you are.

------
andymoe
Your intentions are good I'm sure but I'd ask you to reflect on the four words
chosen for the title of your submission. As an outsider it's quite telling re
how woman are viewed in the culture.

~~~
codef0rmer
I did not mean that. I thought the title would be catchy that way for people
to atleast visit the link.

------
shubhamjain
Can you explain what the point of the title of this post? Its pathetic. Plus,
In conservative culture as ours, women prefer not to tell exactly where they
are to have their bit of fun.

